# Recommended coffeeshops in Newcastle



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Got a uni interview there tomorrow but driving up today to spend a day looking round the city. Wouldn't mind visiting some of the specialty coffee spots there, anyone know any good ones?


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

Head to Pink Lane Coffee Shop. It's pretty much opposite the train station (if that's how you're travelling). Pick up some of their beans if you can too. They roast their own and have been very good every time I've had them.

Flatcaps is also very good although a tad more out of the way. Worth visiting if you can though. They tend to stock some very good beans from Square Mile, Colonna and HasBean.

If you're going to Northumbria Uni, and not Newcastle, head to Hatch coffee. It's a very small coffee van-esque set up and often uses beans from Pink Lane too.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

nufc1 said:


> Head to Pink Lane Coffee Shop. It's pretty much opposite the train station (if that's how you're travelling). Pick up some of their beans if you can too. They roast their own and have been very good every time I've had them.
> 
> Flatcaps is also very good although a tad more out of the way. Worth visiting if you can though. They tend to stock some very good beans from Square Mile, Colonna and HasBean.
> 
> If you're going to Northumbria Uni, and not Newcastle, head to Hatch coffee. It's a very small coffee van-esque set up and often uses beans from Pink Lane too.


Perfect. Thank you. Pink Lane and flat caps have been recommended by Dave too, think I'll make it there after pink Lane shuts (traveling by car) but flat caps is only 10mins from the hotel and closes slightly later so will be sure to try them and pick up some beans.


----------



## PatBateman (Mar 6, 2017)

I would also go with Pink Lane. Nothing else comes to mind in terms of overall quality and the fact that they roast their own.


----------

